# Homelite Weedeater



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Customer brought me this trimmer for repair.I rebuilt the carb,new diaphrams and replaced the inlet needle,the trimmer runs great,the problem is fuel starts running out the muffler while is running.I took the muffler off three times and clean the muffler and the spark arrester screws also,used a torch to burn out thre carbon in the muffler.The compression is 92# 32:1 lawnboy oil in all my 2 cycles.Is this just blowby from a worn ring,the ring is not stuck.Gas does not leak out while the engine is off. This is first trimmer that done this, that I have rebuilt.The high speed screw is non adjustable.

Thanks
Jerry


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Does this unit have an external primer bulb? If it does, then the fuel lines may be crossed on the primer.


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Yes 30yearTech it has a external primer bulb,but the lines are not crossed.Has new primer bulb also.This has me stump,I have repaired other trimmers,that had 90# of compression,with no fuel leak problem.This is a curb shaft trimmer,no model # I could found on it.

Jerry


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

When you rebuilt the carb and replaced the inlet needle, did you replace the control arm as well? If so, did you compare the new one with the old just to see if the angle of the arm against the needle was the same? I'm wondering whether the amount of fuel being metered in is excessive due to a control arm anomaly. If you did change it, and you still have the original parts, you may want to re-install the original needle and arm(assuming they weren't worn excessively) and give it a try.


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

dawgpile,I did not change the control arm,I used the same one and check the level with a straight edge,this is a zama carb.The metering lever look fine.
Also doubled check the repair kit to see if it was the correct one.

Jerry


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I think I had a similar with a IDC 580 and the new primer bulb wasn't seated properly, just another thought in the wonderful world of 2-cycle ghost chasing. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

geogrubb, the primer bulb works fine,trimmer runs good,still leaks fuel out the muffler while running.I think I will change te 2 cycle oil and see what happens,thanks guys for all your replies.

Jerry


----------

